# i eliminated dp and dr after two months



## vodoovolkano (Oct 6, 2007)

just know that these are caused by anxiety and are normal things.Try not to th
ink about dp and dr find new activities and try to get tire your brain.Play soccer,run or swim as you can do.If you are student,study harder.It will go after one or two months trust me it's tested and qualified !


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

vodoovolkano said:


> just know that these are caused by anxiety and are normal things.Try not to think about dp and dr find new activities and try to get tire your brain.Play soccer,run or swim as you can do.If you are student,study harder.It will go after one or two months trust me it's tested and qualified !


Yes, keeping your mind busy is definitely helpful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah BB, I get my mind to mow the lawn while I kick back and have a few beers, I get complaints though :roll:



> Play soccer


LOL....That's how I ended up here.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll say it again.

It is obvious from looking at this site that changing your thinking and getting back into life does not always work.

there are people on here that have had dp and dr for years and have tried everything!

A lot of people on this site love the sweeping generalisations.

What applies to one person does not always apply to another!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

DP and DR are 100% curable. From what I see on this site, most people with DP are so convinced that their condition is permanent that they have no interest in curing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected]! LOL! FU.Cking mint mate!.... LOL!


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

christodenisto2 said:


> I'll say it again.
> 
> It is obvious from looking at this site that changing your thinking and getting back into life does not always work.
> 
> ...


I completely agree!


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Ludovico said:


> DP and DR are 100% curable. From what I see on this site, most people with DP are so convinced that their condition is permanent that they have no interest in curing it.


Well that's your opinion. I don't agree with it and honestly, I think it's an assault for the people who are dealing with this condition for so many years. Do you really think those people want to hurt themselves mentally?


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to agree, I only suffer this when anxious.

But who knows about brain chemistry and all that, we're not Doctors. People may suffer in varying degrees because of so many reasons.


----------



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

> Do you really think those people want to hurt themselves mentally?


You'd be surprised. Learned helplessness can really alter a person's perceptions of their life and how they cope with problems. I know from personal experience that my tense muscles and constant lump in my throat, excessive worry, (which catagorized me with Generalized Anxiety Disorder) at first was due to underlying causes. Years later however I continued to have such symptoms and a panic attack, I began to accept the disorder and integrated it into my life and it partly defined me as who I was. I purposely carried it with me because I strongly believed that all outcomes done by my actions were uncontrolable thus I worried and worried, got tense, felt negative emotions and anxiety. It is common sense that human beings are hedonists (Persue pleasure and avoid pain) however past experiences and situations can make us learn that we are hopeless in whatever we do and that "fate" takes over.

Learned helplessness is learned and not a concious personality trait. When one persues for a certain outcome and get the same negative result each and every time (like asking out women and getting the dreaded NO 100/100.) One ends up avoiding asking women out because one recalls that in your past experience so you avoid doing behaviors to get that outcome. If this happens with many situations and activities, one end's up avoiding practically everything and goes through life in a "rut", doing the same things over and over again which eventually brings n satisfaction and boredom. One eventually accepts the idea that their actions and persuits are fruitless and its all governed by external forces and fate thus they give up in life and endure the pains and sufferings purposely. They learned it through experience.

That is what eventually happened to me. I am sure some people can relate to this. My life became so restricted because I avoided women, relationships, activities, get together, parties etc because it gave me anxiety and pain. My life become a rut. Go to school come home, do homework, stay on computer, go to school coem home, do homework, stay on computer. I did this for years. I just accepted it, I had no more motvation to do anything else, I felt emotionless and I carried on the suffering purposely for years. I knew for a fact that I was not doing what I wanted to do in order to heal because I thought it was out of my control.

This has even been shown in studies involving animals.

There are 3 groups of dogs. 1 group recieves 5 second mild shocks, once every 65 days (No control over their environment no matter what they do to try and stop the discomfort). The second group recieves shocks every 5 seconds but can turn them off when pressing a button (The dogs have control over their environment by pressing a button). And the third group does not recieve any shocks (control).

In the second phase the dogs were placed in identical boxes seperate from eachother. Each box had an electrical grid on the bottem that administers shocks. There is a sheet of wood seperating the two sides of the box that the dogs can jump across. Only one side was zapped at a time. Dogs in the first group who were conditioned that they have no control in their environment whimpered, endured the pain and just stood there knowing they had no control based on past experiences. Dogs in the second group were shocked and jumped to the other side. Eventually they were able to time and know which area was going to be shocked so they avoided it by jumping over. group 2 was conditioned to have a sense of control thus they did everything in their power to control their situation.

This research shows that animals and people can and will endure pain and suffering from a disorder or otherwise if their past experiences were always negative whereas those who saw that they had control over some aspects of the environment if they had achieved the outcomes they wanted in life. My point is: Many people constantly harm themselves cognitively based on the personal experiences they had and some eventually come to the conclusion that they cannot do a thing thus they it starts to harm them even more, they believe that the disorder/problem/difficulty is unavoidable and they dread on it, feeding the symptoms and fear.

Its a really BIG issue with people with depression and anxiety related disorders, as well as DP/DR (maybe) since thinking processes seem to be a huge influencial factor by what has been said from multiple people dealing to cure their DP/DR. If one believes that they are not in control of their life and that it is guided by the environment it is really hard to start changing one's lifestyle, behaviors, etc. We hurt ourselves without even realizing it because we fall into this cognitive and behavior pattern and it becomes so routine, it's second nature.

Also I do not want to say that it's all "mind over matter" there are real biological factors involved in many disorders. The problem with DP/DR and other psychological disorders is that it is still not know if the biological sypmtoms are the cause or the affect of the disorder so it makes it quite difficult to treat.

My point for writing this is because I has a passion for psychology. Thanks Luka for the question! It inspired me to write hehe. I have a small quiz on my motivation class tomorrow on a chapter based on learned helplessness and it completely related to this so I just wanted to share some information. Its a subjective view, take it or leave it. It's your choice!

Hugs!


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

> just know that these are caused by anxiety and are normal things.Try not to think about dp and dr find new activities and try to get tire your brain.Play soccer,run or swim as you can do.If you are student,study harder.It will go after one or two months trust me it's tested and qualified !


That's 100% opinion. I wouldn't go around shouting my opinion as a fact. I've have DP for as long as I can remember, and trust me, it doesn't go away in one or two months. That's tested and qualified!

I have a completely normal life as far as anyone on the outside can see. I have a very well-paying job where I have lots of responsibility, I go to college full-time and study harder than anyone I know (and make better grades, too), I have a husband and a small son, I bought a house at the age of 21, I pray every morning and every night, I read more than anyone I know, I go to church twice a week, I am involved in volunteering my time to help people with alcohol and drug addiction, and I am only 23. I have all these "things," and yet, I still have DP.

I didn't cry at my wedding or at the birth of my son, I haven't really laughed in what seems like forever, I have little or no emotion about a lot of things, despite the outside life I've been blessed with. I look in the mirror and have no idea who the person is looking back at me. I am utterly detached from the motions of my everyday life. I believe that there is something actually wrong with the way that my brain functions, something that won't go away in "one or two months."

So you can speak for yourself, but just make sure you clarify that in the future. If there's one thing I've learned, it's that I can never assume that the way I perceive something is the same way that anyone else will.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really understand the point of anyone stating "Well thats just your opinion." Everything human beings know about mental health is basically based on opinion. For the love of god, we're on a DISCUSSION forum, not a 'OMGZ STATE ONLY DA FACTZ MAN' site.

I'm not saying that it's anyone's fault that their DP doesn't subside. It's all subconscious. The nature of the DP experience is one of great 'unrealism', it seems to overshadow every other experience in your life because it's so bizarre. It's this overwhelming sensation that prevents people with DP from recovering. It's a lot to ask of someone to defeat these thoughts and overcome their anxiety... which is why many people will suffer from DP for a long time.

But this condition IS curable. There are many people on this board who have cured themselves. I have never taken a psychiatric drug (well...maybe recreationally) and I am cured of DP. It's not going to happen overnight. It's not going to happen the first time you try - or the hundreth or the thousandth... but it IS curable, and that is a fact.

"It's science."

- Ron Burgandy


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I found it was just a matter of getting used to the DP/DR state of mind. I thought my emotions were gone, but they're definitely still there. I've cried, laughed, felt love, emotional attraction, etc. all under this cloudy haze I call my life. For those who don't know, I have HPPD, DP/DR, depression, and anxiety disorder. I feel like a sketchbag. Like I'm always coming up on acid. But you know what? When I go out and do things with my friends, I often forget I have any of these things, and when I do, I don't feel any of them. When I do remember, I start obsessing over it, and worrying about how it will affect the way I act around my friends, and thus the anxiety, HPPD, DP/DR all come back; common symptom of DP/DR, and namely, OCD.

I've sort of taught myself how to escape this thought pattern, so when I do start obsessing, I can easily distract myself from it and become part of real life again.

It's not glorious living, but I'd take my life over anyone else, because I like myself, and I respect my mental illnesses as a solidified part of my personality that I have to work my way around, in the same sort of way a guy in a wheelchair would have to work around a world built for people who can walk.

Our only problem, is that for the most part, we're on our own. My doctors don't know anything about HPPD or DP/DR, so I had to figure EVERYTHING out for myself, which, in a way, is a great thing, because otherwise I would never have learned so much about mental illnesses, medications, and many many other things as well.

I don't think anyone can really be taught how to overcome DP/DR from other people. It's something every individual has to figure out for themselves, whether it takes them months, years, or even decades.

But I've been saying the same stuff over and over on this board for a very long time now, and I really don't think anyone actually takes me seriously, aside from other people who have "recovered" in the same sort of fashion, so I don't know why I even bother.

To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> I don't really understand the point of anyone stating "Well thats just your opinion." Everything human beings know about mental health is basically based on opinion. For the love of god, we're on a DISCUSSION forum, not a 'OMGZ STATE ONLY DA FACTZ MAN' site.


First of all, no it's not ALL based on opinion. That's ludicrous. And second, this is a type of MENTAL ILLNESS web site, which means you just have to be careful what you go around saying. I have learned in all areas of my life to make sure that I clarify when I'm stating my opinion as opposed to fact, because some people are so ignorant that they take what you say as fact, even if you don't intend it.

And wouldn't it make you a little angry if someone told you your DP should have gone away years ago because it's just not that big of a deal? And I've had it for over 20 years! And I do everything that a person is supposed to do to feel happy! Wouldn't that make you kinda pissed?

It's just good common sense to not go around talking about your opinions like they're the ONLY way. They're not! It may work for your little drug-induced DP, but that doesn't mean it's going to work for mine, which wasn't drug-induced. And you're not a doctor, so don't act like one.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you, dreamlife!



> But this condition IS curable. There are many people on this board who have cured themselves. I have never taken a psychiatric drug (well...maybe recreationally) and I am cured of DP. It's not going to happen overnight. It's not going to happen the first time you try - or the hundreth or the thousandth... but it IS curable, and that is a fact.


I would say that dp _can_ be cured.


----------



## vodoovolkano (Oct 6, 2007)

i have another good help that tested by me 3 years ago i was in a dp/dr episode caused by social anxiety disorder.i had tried (by own help) i went to bed at 12 and woke up at 8 eight o clock.I bought (pasiflora a liquid medicine for anxiety u dont need doctor suggest to buy it)took it when i woke up suddenly.After one week I HAD REALLY GOT WELL.You can try this it wont hurt you trust me...I am waiting for your replies you can add me on msn [email protected]


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^^ That herb called passion flower is a mild MAOI not strong enough to actually do much of anything except create a placebo effect. It is strong enough however to possibly interact with just about every psychiatric medication (and many non psych meds) besides benzodiazepines. So if your on any medications stay away from it.

Also i take offense to the just get your mind off it comments about dp/dr or try to will yourself out of it. My dp/dr is now cured or in remission due to medication. Personally i don't give 2 shits if it's cured or in remission it's fukkin gone.

I felt almost nothing for 24 years of my life except anxiety, panic and depression. Ive witnessed some really awful things happen in that time and some really wonderful things. Little of it affected me in any way especially at it's peak. Now i can actually feel emotions again which was a truely scary thing at first after being numb for so long. But it does feel good to actually feel emotions.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

what medication are u taking comfortably numb?


----------

